# laparoscopic removal of filshie clips bilaterally?



## FLSJarrel (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, all.

I have a question regarding the correct coding for the laparocpic removal of filshie clips bilaterally, it was done at the same time as laparoscopic fulguration & excision of pelvic peritoneal lesions (58662).   (Patient previously had a hysterectomy.)  The Filshie clips were excised using sharp dissection with EndoShear scissors & reinforcement of hemostasis with monopolar cautery.  Has anyone else come accross this situation?  I appreciate any suggestions you can make.  (Right now the only thing I am seeing would be the code for Unlisted laparoscopy procedure, oviduct, ovary.  58679).
Thanks,
Florence


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

FLSJarrel said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> I have a question regarding the correct coding for the laparocpic removal of filshie clips bilaterally, it was done at the same time as laparoscopic fulguration & excision of pelvic peritoneal lesions (58662).   (Patient previously had a hysterectomy.)  The Filshie clips were excised using sharp dissection with EndoShear scissors & reinforcement of hemostasis with monopolar cautery.  Has anyone else come accross this situation?  I appreciate any suggestions you can make.  (Right now the only thing I am seeing would be the code for Unlisted laparoscopy procedure, oviduct, ovary.  58679).
> Thanks,
> Florence



Removal of the clips is included as a part of the procedure in a 58662.


----------



## FLSJarrel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, I had wondered at first if it was included, then someone else had suggested 58562.  Which made no sense to me, since the patient had had a hysterectomy and therefore couldn't have a hysteroscopy.  So I didn't think that code would apply, and that put me into trying to find a better code.  I'm still very new with OBGYN and it still seems complicated to me.  I really appreciate the help.


----------

